# Cost of living and property



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

yeeger said:


> I do not the heat or bugs. I have read that Baguio is cooler than most of Phills. Can someone recommend for me some cooler, decent places to live, and advise me what it will cost to buy a lot and have a house built there? I intend to let my gf handle the details, so as to keep the price down, if that is possible. If the prices are similar to what I can get in the states, there is no reason to move to Phills, obviously. It would have to be much cheaper. As in 2k for the lot and a house, not 20k US. I can do the 20k thing right here, no problem.


Ironically at first glance I thought this read "Cost of Living and Poverty" 

You don't like heat or bugs and the only reason to move here is because it is cheaper, and you feel this is obvious? I'll give you the benefit of the doubt however this does comes across a little like a Troll.

Advice: You'll be better of staying in the US. 

For USD2,000 you should be able to buy a nice 4 ring stove, a decent fridge, a small tv and the cable connection. Sadly you'll have no house to put it in. 

If you don't enjoy the country and its people then this place, as will any developing nation for that matter, drive you clinically insane. You have to want to be here.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeeger,

Baguio is still tourist spot so prices will be higher than they would many years ago, but you could still find good piece of land for good deal if your girlfriend makes a deal with a local. If you get involved good chance price will jack up double. When setting up a place here keep in mind you CANNOT own land or a house only a condo. P80K budget for a house that will prolly put you into a hut somewhere. Where in the U.S. can you buy a house for $20,000? Must be a real crap hole area at that price and lot of repairs to put into. I live in small country town in SC and this is actually one of lowest cost of living in the country BUT nothing comes cheap. You might be able to find a hut somewhere there, but might be cheaper just to rent.


Regards, James


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*house price*



yeeger said:


> I do not the heat or bugs. I have read that Baguio is cooler than most of Phills. Can someone recommend for me some cooler, decent places to live, and advise me what it will cost to buy a lot and have a house built there? I intend to let my gf handle the details, so as to keep the price down, if that is possible. If the prices are similar to what I can get in the states, there is no reason to move to Phills, obviously. It would have to be much cheaper. As in 2k for the lot and a house, not 20k US. I can do the 20k thing right here, no problem.


I'm living on squatted land, southern Luzon area but it's not cold and my house over at least a decade has cost me $20,000 dollars to build and that's with cheap labor and all concrete, two floors, multi-patio's and two fully sized kitchens. 

With that said if you and your girl friend split it hers, foreigners are allowed to own condo's only, the prices are not to bad in some area's but they require at least half down a small condo will run you 1 million peso's with a deposit of 400,000 peso's and 15,000 Peso's for two years and it's paid for, something like that, I didn't do my math but I still have the brochure in my car, you won't have any land it's gonna be just like an apartment complex living at that price.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> Yeeger,
> 
> Baguio is still tourist spot so prices will be higher than they would many years ago, but you could still find good piece of land for good deal if your girlfriend makes a deal with a local. If you get involved good chance price will jack up double. When setting up a place here keep in mind you CANNOT own land or a house only a condo. P80K budget for a house that will prolly put you into a hut somewhere. Where in the U.S. can you buy a house for $20,000? Must be a real crap hole area at that price and lot of repairs to put into. I live in small country town in SC and this is actually one of lowest cost of living in the country BUT nothing comes cheap. You might be able to find a hut somewhere there, but might be cheaper just to rent.
> 
> ...


Tell ya what, back in 1998 I bought (but didn't own) a nipa hut house with two bedrooms, extremely large native style kitchen and bath with a really big yard for P25,000. It was the greatest thing and adventure I had ever had in my lifetime. But this was on Ticao Island in Masbate province. At that time and assume even now, there was not electric power, running water, or even a telephone. Just jungle, coconut trees, snakes, bats, scorpions, and endless ocean all around. It was like playing Tarzan or even on Gilligan's Island TV show for heaven's sake! Most all there had never seen a foreigner and I was of course the only one to live there. Eventually though, one realizes that we are gonna get older one day and health may deteriorate. And so I decided to move to a more modern area where we are now. But it sure was fun and a fantastic way of life. My only regret was that I had not done it years earlier so I could and would have been able to spend more time there...


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gene,

That sounds interesting playing Tarzan. Hmm just not sure I could live with the bats and scorpions one day you will wake up with one on you and I will surely freak out lol. Nipa Hut however does sound nice for a tropical place for vacation but not place to live. He might be able find that there but his quality of life wont be nothing like it would in areas he is referring or quality of life.


It seems he is coming with demands, and over thinking a bit. Just because its a 3rd world country does not mean you can live on 1-2 thousand dollar house and happy ever after. Come down to earth fella and realize nothing in this world comes easy or cheap.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Spiders & Snakes*



jdavis10 said:


> Gene,
> 
> That sounds interesting playing Tarzan. Hmm just not sure I could live with the bats and scorpions one day you will wake up with one on you and I will surely freak out lol. Nipa Hut however does sound nice for a tropical place for vacation but not place to live. He might be able find that there but his quality of life wont be nothing like it would in areas he is referring or quality of life.
> 
> ...


In the three years I lived there I never had problems with them. Now snakes, thats a different story. Had to do a snake check behind and under everything in the bedroom before bed each night. Many small ones get in during the day. Would just hold their head down with a stick and pick them up and then just put them out in the jungle again. Large cobras go up the coconut palm trees after the rats at night. Then at times while walking in the jungle during the day, a strong breeze would cause one to fall out and at your feet---ker plunk! Hahaha. Even had huge pythons out in the jungle too. Never bothered me or anything. They had plenty of natural food etc so just look at ya and keep going. Smaller ones (8 feet and under) can be tamed fairly easy and make good pets. The nipa hut itself was great! stayed dry even in a typhoon and cooled off at night. So never really missed having A/C or electric power. If I was in my 30's or 40's I'd go back and live there again in a heartbeat. Much safer than dealing with the snakes with two legs in the city. No shopping malls though and not even a Jollibee!!!


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I will tell you now woods scare Anne and she wants nothing to do with them. I don't want to be playing Jeff Corwin with Pythons and Cobras I have no need in jungle I would get lost. I am just fine in small place in las pinas where I can get around. Small town guy here but I got to have restaraunts and malls so we can have weekly times out. I wouldn't mind living little distance from city long there isn't lot of traffic.





Gene and Viol said:


> In the three years I lived there I never had problems with them. Now snakes, thats a different story. Had to do a snake check behind and under everything in the bedroom before bed each night. Many small ones get in during the day. Would just hold their head down with a stick and pick them up and then just put them out in the jungle again. Large cobras go up the coconut palm trees after the rats at night. Then at times while walking in the jungle during the day, a strong breeze would cause one to fall out and at your feet---ker plunk! Hahaha. Even had huge pythons out in the jungle too. Never bothered me or anything. They had plenty of natural food etc so just look at ya and keep going. Smaller ones (8 feet and under) can be tamed fairly easy and make good pets. The nipa hut itself was great! stayed dry even in a typhoon and cooled off at night. So never really missed having A/C or electric power. If I was in my 30's or 40's I'd go back and live there again in a heartbeat. Much safer than dealing with the snakes with two legs in the city. No shopping malls though and not even a Jollibee!!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> I will tell you now woods scare Anne and she wants nothing to do with them. I don't want to be playing Jeff Corwin with Pythons and Cobras I have no need in jungle I would get lost. I am just fine in small place in las pinas where I can get around. Small town guy here but I got to have restaraunts and malls so we can have weekly times out. I wouldn't mind living little distance from city long there isn't lot of traffic.


Oh yea---For sure I know what you mean exactly and was very careful there with the "wildlife." Cobras in the jungle or even the larger sharks in the ocean there while swimming, I had no use for. The people though were simply amazing as there was not the poverty there to drive them to crime like other areas. Sometimes two or even three times per week at dinner time in the evening, 20, sometimes 30 people would show up from who knows where in the jungle. Each bringing something different to eat and what it feast it would be. Then, other times, we would join the crowd in taking stuff to eat to other homes in the middle of nowhere. Fun part too was just wondering through the jungles where there was not even a real trail. Walking along and happen across some natives nipa-hut home. Even without speaking the language, my little then 5 year old American son and myself would have a ball trying to visit with them and having snacks. Life does not get better than that. I always liked the malls and modern stores and the like too. Funny part was though; living down there kept me busy enough that I never seemed to miss it. The once per month trip to Masbate Island proper by banca boat for shopping was enough to keep me entertained...

Little Ticao Island is in the attached photo. Extremely small and in most ways very primitive.

Another cool thing was that the roof of our nipa hut was made out of the leaves (Also pictured below) from anahaw plants. They grew wild on the island and worked well. Pretty much water proof and again, helped to cool the home at night.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gene,

I am impressed by your knowledge. I am not sure I can get adjusted to jungle life but I would not mind living in province. Do not believe Anne would want that though but maybe over time will see.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howdy,

The knowledge only came through lots of daily experience as I was totally "green" when I first moved there.
I think that most (girls) don't want provincial or jungle living either. Getting out is a change for them and also, don't forget; no matter what anyone says, as a foreign husband, we are seen as a trophy to many is seems. A status symbol in a way. So having a foreign husband they feel the need to break the bonds of their current, former or childhood life. Different thinking but I do understand it.
I'm 61yrs old now and as much as I loved jungle living and the experience of it all; I'm happy now living where we do and having the shopping malls, restaurants, and needed doctors close by. But living on that little jungle island for a few years is something I would not trade.
Hope the two of you find a good place to call home and enjoy the islands.


Gene...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Feel the same*



Gene and Viol said:


> Funny part was though; living down there kept me busy enough that I never seemed to miss it.


Same way for me, the forced withdrawal from technology is a welcome respite when I go to Samar....amazing what you can get done when not distracted by it. Wish I had that discipline in the US.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Amen to that Gene... I will agree that being near malls, restaraunts, and stores is about all me and anne need. We are not really the drastic travelers we understand that we both got to work to get life we want to share for our future and kids.





Gene and Viol said:


> Howdy,
> 
> The knowledge only came through lots of daily experience as I was totally "green" when I first moved there.
> I think that most (girls) don't want provincial or jungle living either. Getting out is a change for them and also, don't forget; no matter what anyone says, as a foreign husband, we are seen as a trophy to many is seems. A status symbol in a way. So having a foreign husband they feel the need to break the bonds of their current, former or childhood life. Different thinking but I do understand it.
> ...


----------



## sakura (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi! If you like to move and live decent in the Philippines, it is not cheap. it is not like the old days when the value of you money can buy you a fortune. The two coolest place in the Philippines are Bagiuo in North of Luzon and Tagaytay which is south of Luzon both are nice place for foreigners to stay. 

Buying a property in Philippines for foreigners doesn't give you much option. by law the foreigners are not allowed to own a piece of land in the Philippines. Condominium-aparments are allowed. If you are married to a filipino spouse ; your spouse can be the principal buyer of the property which means that the property is in his/her name and your name can be legally attached to his/her as a spouse. 

In Tagaytay the cost of lot in a subdivision is more or less 4,500 pesos/square meters depending on the cut and the location of the property. I recenly bought a lot in a golf and residential estate and the lot cost me 3,000,000 pesos and the contruction and house is not yet included. For condominium units, roughly same price for a 2 bedroom ,100 square meters floor area. 

So, there ways and options you can choose , you just have to search for it. 

regards, 
Sakura


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

sakura said:


> Hi! If you like to move and live decent in the Philippines, it is not cheap. it is not like the old days when the value of you money can buy you a fortune. The two coolest place in the Philippines are Bagiuo in North of Luzon and Tagaytay which is south of Luzon both are nice place for foreigners to stay.
> 
> Buying a property in Philippines for foreigners doesn't give you much option. by law the foreigners are not allowed to own a piece of land in the Philippines. Condominium-aparments are allowed. If you are married to a filipino spouse ; your spouse can be the principal buyer of the property which means that the property is in his/her name and your name can be legally attached to his/her as a spouse.
> 
> ...


Here, in Bacolod City, I paid P1,700/sq.meter for property in a private, gated subdivision. I paid P78,000 for archetectural plans for our home and P2,000,000 for construction (2 story 3 bedroom, 3 baths and seperate maids quarters w/bath. House is approx. 300sq.meters flr space). I actually got scammed on the P1,700/sq.meter land price. It turned out that the developer (out of Iloilo) was only charging P1,650/sq.meter but local rep overcharged and skimmed the excess. She was fired when it was discovered. Many nice prebuilt home & lot packages avialable in equivelant developments here for P1.5mil to P3mil. Note: My house was built with grounded electrical service, circuit breakers and hot water (hot water tank) service to the 3 baths in the house proper as well as a large tub with shower in master bath)! My Home owners dues are P250/month which pays the salaries of our security force (who are also Barangay Police)!


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Overmyer, good for you! you did well I think. Ph is FAR CHEAPER than USA. Some developers are just waiting for foreigners, as can be easy pickins!! Invest in what will outlive or outlast you or that you could walk away from ! This used to sound terrible to me but now no... Is fine, makes sense!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

yeeger said:


> I do not the heat or bugs. I have read that Baguio is cooler than most of Phills. Can someone recommend for me some cooler, decent places to live, and advise me what it will cost to buy a lot and have a house built there? I intend to let my gf handle the details, so as to keep the price down, if that is possible. If the prices are similar to what I can get in the states, there is no reason to move to Phills, obviously. It would have to be much cheaper. As in 2k for the lot and a house, not 20k US. I can do the 20k thing right here, no problem.


Baguio is cooler but it rains more. Tagaytay is also cool but expensive. It would probably be best to rent rather than try to buy unless you and your GF marry, then you can buy land, in her name, and build. Living expenses in the Philippines are much less than those in the US. Your GF will be the one who would need to find the place.


----------



## sakura (Aug 6, 2009)

Good for you Mr. Overmyer. I assume that outside Metro Manila, is much cheaper. You just have to be patient and search more. Eagle Ridge Golf and Residential Estates and Splendido Taal Golf and Residential provides a safe haven for foreigners.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Howdy,
> 
> The knowledge only came through lots of daily experience as I was totally "green" when I first moved there.
> I think that most (girls) don't want provincial or jungle living either. Getting out is a change for them and also, don't forget; no matter what anyone says, as a foreign husband, we are seen as a trophy to many is seems. A status symbol in a way. So having a foreign husband they feel the need to break the bonds of their current, former or childhood life. Different thinking but I do understand it.
> ...


I have visited the province numerous times and always enjoyed the change. no baggers, simple people and I did feel safe. it is very primitive and a week is all I can stand. medical care is almost none and no conveniences at all someplace the CR is in the woods. I do agree with you!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bathrooms*

@Gene 

I will never forget going into a large supermarket here and I really had to go #2 well I couldn't find toilet paper and running water I went into a smaller single room with its own toilet sink and didn't make it, dang.... anyway there was no toilet paper in there and the only water I could find was the sink and I reached for the handle the sink fell off the wall and started leaking water, I sat there like "Nobody nobody but you song" for a time and finally my son arrived and he had to buy me some new shorts, soap and toilet paper, I now travel with toilet paper.



Quote "I have visited the province numerous times and always enjoyed the change. no baggers, simple people and I did feel safe. it is very primitive and a week is all I can stand. medical care is almost none and no conveniences at all someplace the CR is in the woods. I do agree with you!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*George Of The Jungle*



mcalleyboy said:


> @Gene
> 
> I will never forget going into a large supermarket here and I really had to go #2 well I couldn't find toilet paper and running water I went into a smaller single room with its own toilet sink and didn't make it, dang.... anyway there was no toilet paper in there and the only water I could find was the sink and I reached for the handle the sink fell off the wall and started leaking water, I sat there like "Nobody nobody but you song" for a time and finally my son arrived and he had to buy me some new shorts, soap and toilet paper, I now travel with toilet paper.
> 
> ...


That's a kick! Would be fun to know how many others that's happened to over the years. Toilet paper and such is not kept in the restrooms of most malls and restaurants as it is stolen as fast as it is put in there.
I had an incident like that (minus the need for new clothes) in Mega-Mall in Manila back in 1996. A rude awakening to a 3rd world country-Hahaha. But I guess we all have to learn.
When I lived in the jungles of Ticao Island, we had a restroom in the house. But yea, out in the jungle, banana leaves were a lifesaver!
It's truly amazing the things we learn (some the hard way) living here. And the family and friends back home just can't understand why we stay here. Hahahaha


Gene


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

There was one bar on Fields in the 80s that had an immaculate US style bathroom....a real diamond in the rough, and I always made sure I was in the vicinity if I was feeling the urge come on lol

Now go nowhere without flushable wipes! lol


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

NOW THAT IS FUNNY!!! I must admit that I have used socks, undies all in various places because I seemed to really enjoy those" tacos con salmonella" and imagine..... 911 Los banos!!! Now I am the self professed king of " ready". My 5 11 bag now is the perfect day bag and my wife loves my "preparedness" !!! I always bring those blue soft paper shop towels from USA. Can be rinsed once or twice , soft and extremely absorbent. Not to mention wet wipes, hand sanitizer and tp! I was tormented once or twice for my go bag, ahhhhh but when one of the tormentors ( buddy) seemed as a child who just pooped his shorty britches I was THE MAN WITH THE PLAN! More than one flight I handed a pad of these to accidental spills and even had ready to clean my own little group on a ferry to Marinduque as I observed young parents of a toddler steadily feeding him!! We were just a row away and i knew what was coming. Soon this little projectile vomit factory had his parents and those near soaked! Ahhh but soon all was well...and forgotten .... So they refreshed him with more! I of course moved!  But soon the essence of barf was in the air for round two!!! Amazing but true.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

joenasia said:


> Amazing but true.


That's the one thing about the PI, its so outrageous here that all our war stories are true and nobody doubts them lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

When I first got here, I suffered I guess from the food, or hot peppers and possibly eating to much, it takes time for the body to adjust, I lost 50 pds and I don't eat like I did in the US, other problems that used to plague me were bugs bits and then infection in the feet from wearing sandals. Looks like I have gotten way of topic, going to make another thread on this, it might be important and what I had to do to fix those two issues.


----------

